# dryer lint clay prop head in progress



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well it's another dryer lint clay project for me. This time I'm using the lint clay as my sculpting compound. I started with a damaged styro wig head, melted out the eye sockets and cut off the jaw. I'm using the dryer lint clay to make the skin details for it before covering it in a dyed latex skin. Wish me luck with this. I'm also using Deadspiders idea of tin foil ears and then covering them in the lint clay. So far it's working out great and saved me the trouble of making wire framed ears.

I also made a different dryer lint clay recipe for this purpose.
Recipe is:
2 cups of dryer lint broken into bits
6 tablespoons white glue (finially getting to use up all the partially used bottles)
1 tablespoon Ajax dish detergent
1/3 cup warm water.
Mix ingredients wearing disposable gloves. Once mixed place in food processor and whip away. Remove to a ziplock bag and let it sit for several hours before using it. I made a batch two weeks ago and the dryer lint clay is still fresh and usable if kept sealed. 
Dryer lint clay prop head pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Coming along quit nicely, love the teeth!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was about to say the same thing. What did you use for tooth compound?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

FE and Sickie, those are dollar store teeth we picked up on clearance for 2/$1.00


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice prop, I've never seen those teeth in my dollar store, I'll have to make sure to look next trip I make.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Progress so far Black Cat..
those teeth are pretty cool


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I think it was walmart a couple years ago had the teeth as well. Vlad and I stocked up on all sorts of styles of teeth.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the nose, too. A lot of people put all their focus on the mouth and eyes and the nose just doesn't quite make it. This guy's got personality!:jol:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Revenant. The hardest part for me is always the mouth and the nose. I'm liking this nose but won't get the full effect until the lint clay is covered with latex and painted. Having a daughter who is very much into art helps alot when I'm working on a prop.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks great Black Cat....can't wait to see him painted up


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

You must do a lot of laundry.lol 

Looks great! I especially like the eyes. They look like they're looking right through you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great Black Cat.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Kinda looks like a Reverand with that white collar right now. hehehheheheee


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sickie I just ask Vlad last night what he thought the character of my new prop should be and he came up blank. I've been starring at him every day since he is sitting on top of my computer. Reverand??????...gonna have to think about that one. 

I ripped off his ears the other night, didn't like the lint clay ones so I'm back to making him a new set using foil and latex built up with cotton and tissue.

LewLew, I've been saving dryer lint clay all year, plus my dear friend Trishaanne gave me a bag full for Christmas. Anytime I start to run low I just put out the word to my co-workers and they come through for me.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Dryer lint...for Christmas. Now THAT'S some easy shopping!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

He's almost finished. I can't believe I've been working on this since April. Dryer lint clay prop head :: PBbw180008.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket
Dryer lint clay prop head :: PBkey180005.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket
Dryer lint clay prop head :: PBspider180007.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I absolutely LOVe the dryer lint. I wish I didn't have cats sometimes though. I never would have thought to use those cheap bubba teeth, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ghostess try asking hotels or laundramats for dryer lint. I have a 55gal bag full of hotel dryer lint and it makes the smoothest clay minus all the cat and dog hair. Using a food processor also helps to break the lint down so it's smoother to work with.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome, thanks! I have a friend who is going to be saving me her pet hair-free lint too. She just said, hey, do you want my lint? I was like, uh -- YEAH! ;-)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow Karen!

He looks great! I'm really intrigued by the dryer lint.

Maybe when you guys come to Chicago, we work with this stuff?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL That's one way to bribe them to come to the make and take! LOL


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ms. Wicked I would love for Chicago to meet NJ make and take. You supply the lint and I'm sure we could come up with something cool.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

We could also have Slightlymad ask his friends at the hotel to get more


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice!!....think I'll try dryer lint clay on my "great pumpkin"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great BC almost like the guy from poltergiest..love that B/W photo

I have a bag on my dryer that I put my lint in,but mine is a mixture of 3 dogs and a cat with lint.LOL


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lily we also have 1 dog and 3 cats so the lint from home is always a challenge. I did make my first Wolfie 4 years ago using the home lint. With the extra added fur in it, it gave it a hairier effect which was perfect for the application I was trying to achieve. Another thing with home lint is the color of the lint. Dark loads produce a greyish/blue color. 
Here's a pic of the 7foot Wolfie I made 4 years ago with the home lint.
Wolfie pictures by troop134 - Photobucket
He's a little comical but hey it was one of my first ever props and the kids loved him. I did save the hands, feet and the head from that project with hopes to someday remake him.

Now that I've discovered hotel dryer lint (which Slightlymad gave me a 55 gal bag full of) I've been able to use it as a sculpting medium or in place of paper mache. The hotel lint is all white in color and for the most part free of animal fuzz.

Beelce post pics when you do.

Lily- I was playing in Picture It when I made that B/W pic.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

That dryer lint is a great idea! Nice sculpt by the way. I have used paper mache for years but have always been looking for a "finishing" layer for awhile now I was experimenting with toliet paper and glue, but the lint I will have to try. Thanks again.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey BC, why the dish detergent? Does it deter critters?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I believe the dish detergent is what keeps it from molding during the drying process. The detergent also makes for a nice smooth texture to work with and doesn't make the glue mix sticky.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanx. When you use the lint do you put it on in thin layers and let dry in between or just sculpt and let the project dry as one layer?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Merlin I usually take several days to apply the lint in stages. It also depends on the detail you are trying to achieving. I did just make a skull mold using only 1 layer of thin dryer lint clay and I was able to remove the skull mold after only an hours dry time in front of a fan.


----------

